# Bricklaying Job



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking


----------



## smac (Dec 12, 2008)

my visa is in the process mate wish i could get over now


----------



## els17cls8 (Aug 30, 2008)

tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking


my husband is looking for a job but we're still in the uk ,do you know anyone that is offering employment sponsorship for brickies,would love to hear back from you


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry I dont know of anyone that is offering employment sponsership,

Things arnt all doom and gloom here, the first home buyers market has picked up and things are moving again. but thats in Perth, I dont think the rest of the country is faring so well,

new home sales for december rose 12.8 percent in perth, but fell im sydney.
so at the moment its a bit of hit and miss work wise accross the country,

Ive been here 20 years , and seen it all before, most of my contacts are positive about the outlook for this year, it will still be a bit flat,,but nothing like over in Britain


----------



## els17cls8 (Aug 30, 2008)

tommo said:


> sorry I dont know of anyone that is offering employment sponsership,
> 
> Things arnt all doom and gloom here, the first home buyers market has picked up and things are moving again. but thats in Perth, I dont think the rest of the country is faring so well,
> 
> ...


my husband has family in manly but we were thinking of coming over on atourist visa first to see whats it like then applying once we are there for the correct visa do you know if thats allowed ?


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

Im not too sure about visa requirement and applying for them, so sorry Im not much help there..





els17cls8 said:


> my husband has family in manly but we were thinking of coming over on atourist visa first to see whats it like then applying once we are there for the correct visa do you know if thats allowed ?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

els17cls8 said:


> my husband has family in manly but we were thinking of coming over on atourist visa first to see whats it like then applying once we are there for the correct visa do you know if thats allowed ?


Hi,

You cannot work on a tourist visa. You could go on a Working Holiday Visa, see how you get on and then apply for a visa whilst you're there (you can extend the WHV by another year).

Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration

If you check out the sticky "please read...." and "thinking of emigrating?" you'll find out lots of info there and also if you are eligible to apply for a visa.

Dolly


----------



## els17cls8 (Aug 30, 2008)

but for a whv you have to be under 30,we are 36 and 33 we,ll not need to work straight away as we'll be coming with a large amount of money but dont want to apply for a PR visa incase we want to come back home it will be a waste of money


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

els17cls8 said:


> but for a whv you have to be under 30,we are 36 and 33 we,ll not need to work straight away as we'll be coming with a large amount of money but dont want to apply for a PR visa incase we want to come back home it will be a waste of money


I didn't know you were not under 30, sorry.

You will need some sort of visa, you cannot work here without one. I'd suggest you contact an agent and they will be able to give you your options.

Dolly


----------



## els17cls8 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks for the info wasnt being rude about the age , was going to call an agent but they all seem to say its best to apply for PR but dont want to until ive been to aus and find out where the brickie jobs are and the best place to live out there, but im sure its not that impossible to apply for a change of visa once your there if you have the info they need.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

And I didn't take it that you were being rude.....so don't worry! 

Well, as i said, you will need some sort of visa if you wanted to work - could you possibly go out on a reccie trip first to see if you like it. It's a lot of money to pay out to get a visa if you then find out Australia isn't the place for you.

Dolly


----------



## els17cls8 (Aug 30, 2008)

Dolly said:


> And I didn't take it that you were being rude.....so don't worry!
> 
> Well, as i said, you will need some sort of visa if you wanted to work - could you possibly go out on a reccie trip first to see if you like it. It's a lot of money to pay out to get a visa if you then find out Australia isn't the place for you.
> 
> Dolly


thats what we were thinking of doing, but needed advice if we did like it can we apply once there,we do have family in sydney and lee is on the skills shortage list as hes a brickie was also looking at employer sponsorship is there any recruitment agency who can find companys willing to sponsor


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I think you maybe stuck between a rock and hard place at the moment......you will need a visa which will allow you to work whilst you sort out a PR visa but the only one can come up with was the WHV, which of course you're not eligible for. Other than that it's get a sponsorship visa and apply for PR once you're over here.

Sponsorship can either be through a company, eligible relative or State/Territory. The 176 sponsorship visa (relative) gives you PR straight away - but I think you will be restricted to the State in which your sponsor lives for a period of 2 years. It's a lot quicker to get than the 175 visa.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

I'm not an expert and this are just options. 

Also in the sticky "please read..." there are a couple of companies who specialise in finding sponsors for people.

Dolly


----------



## els17cls8 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks youve been a great help, ithink sydney hasnt much work for brickies at the moment lees uncle is calling us this weekend so might find a little bit more out then as well, which area are you from ?


----------



## selly (Feb 25, 2009)

*Brickie*



tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking


We are still awaiting Visa (176 ) Husband is a brickie, he has the Australian /nvq 3 qualification, how long can you wait. ( not long I suppose )


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry the Job is gone
I had 42 calls for one job!!




selly said:


> We are still awaiting Visa (176 ) Husband is a brickie, he has the Australian /nvq 3 qualification, how long can you wait. ( not long I suppose )


----------



## els17cls8 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats a lot since you hadnt heard anything just the other day


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

the Job went in the paper wednesday, and I had calls tuesday evening from brickies that went to the printers and got the paper as they come off the press for the next day...


----------



## matlor (Mar 3, 2009)

tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking


hi, 
we have just started the visa application and are looking at the perth area, wondering if you could answer a few questions - well quite alot of questions!!!
Firstly hubby is a qualified bricklayer but has been running his own (small) company for a few years, so to begin with he would work as a brickie, how much are the wages per week/month? We are a family of 6 so he would need to earn quite a bit!! Also as he is skilled in most areas of construction so would he be able to work in other areas and earn more??
Also have been hearing that work is slowing down, is this the case and are bricklayers in demand?
We have been looking at moving to suburbs south of perth but as we don't know Australia we don't know which areas to avoid or focus on, can you recommend any that are not too expensive and are also good for children (ours are 4,5,6 and 10) but not too quiet?
I have so many questions but i don't want to go on!!! I hope you can help with some of these questions, it's good to chat with someone who is in the know!!!
many thanks


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking




cant fault you mate, good to see people making sensible posts for us brickies 

only just started my visa app so sorry mate cant help you out just yet, good luck in your search


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Matlor..
Where to start. Firstly you cant operate as a builder in perth unless you carry a WA builders license, these require a fair amount of study to achive , but maybe something your husband can look into when he gets here, Check this site for details Builders Registration Board : Home Page

As for other work, the building industry here is very specialized with subcontractors performing very specific trades only, there is call for all rounder’s but it would be trading direct to the public, advertising in the local paper etc, but you have to be careful not to take the role of builder otherwise you break all sorts of rules….I think you can do jobs to a value of $10 000 before you need a license 

Jobs from the ground up are as follows…
Site worker….does the sand pad prior to any other work on site..requires machines etc
Grano worker.{concreter} ..lays the concrete slab for the house…
Bricklayers
Roof Carpenters..thats all they do is roofs
Plasterers
Plumbers
Electrics 
Ceiling fixers 
Flushers
Tilers, ceramic
Tilers roof
Roof plumbers if it’s a tin roof…sheet metal
Painter
Cabinet maker
House cleaners 
Brick paver..driveways etc

All of the above jobs would earn in excess of $250 per day..some much more….brickies on wages at the moment are on about $250 per day in Perth…there is work here…but some don’t have any, some do..I had to knock back a house today as I’m busy for the next 2 months with my small team, 

When things are tight, it’s the same in this country as it is there, it’s not what you know, but who you know, and local contacts are the difference between working and the dole queue, I’ve had 20 years to build up good will etc…it won’t be a walk in the park for migrants, but not impossible either…and who knows, it may take you a year to get here, and by then it may have turned around here, 6 months ago, if you had a pulse and could hold a trowel, you would have got a job straight off the plane…don’t be put off, I'm a great believer that if you put enough effort into it, you can make anything work for you…

Now where to settle, I’m in the hills in a area call Mundaring shire. It’s a village lifestyle here, and I’m 30 mins from the Perth..once in Perth it’s the suburbs and some are rough some not and some quite posh…you’ll suss the crap ones out from the house prices..if its cheap, there’s gonna be a reason..


----------



## matlor (Mar 3, 2009)

*many thanks*

Hi tommo,
Thanks for all your advise it has really helped. We have hired an agent and have been told it will take us about a year, so fingers crossed the work starts to pick again. Altough hubby is a qualified bricklayer, he is also skilled, but not formally qualified, in other areas such as plastering, groundworks etc so would be need a licence for each one or once he has, is it, a blue card can he jump from bricklaying onto other jobs?
Also the areas we were looking in were safety bat, secret harbour and close surrounding subs, do you know anything about these areas? Any feedback would be good.
thanks once again
laura and matt


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

saftey bay is in rockingham , this used to be a very sleepy coastal area, but has been developed hugely over the years and does have a lot going for it.. secret habour is between Rockingham and mandurah, another nice place to live....good choices I think

the only jobs that require a license in WA are electrics and plumbing. all other jobs you never have to show a qualification, the first day at work is your time to prove you can do what you say you can ..Ive had a few that cant!!.
The Blue card is just a saftey awareness card that proves that you have some understanding of how not to kill your self or others ..LOL. you can take the test online and they issue you a card.....google for online blue card tests...

happy to help


----------



## matlor (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Tommo,
You have really helped put our minds at rest, as you can imagine with 4 children we were not sure we were doing the right thing!!! Now we want to get there soon!!
Work over here is drying up rapidly and even big firms are laying off builders, so it seems we have to find work even if it is in the other side of the world!!!
We are in for a long wait but i'm sure we will have lots more questions for you in the future!!
thanks once again

laura and matt


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

by the time you guys get here WA will be booming again....china will see to that, 

Perth has the best climate of all Australian cities { mediterranean} similar to sothern spain, greece etc,........ and even though its isolated its a good place to live. I like the isolated bit by the way...
For kids Australia is one of the best places in the world. just about all teenagers are sport orintated and just about all are non smokers etc at least the ones I know, they are concerned about body image and fittness.
Migration isnt a walk in the park, and your bound to have homesickness and emotional hiccups with yourselfs and the kids
but all in all I think you will be happy here, best of luck in your application


----------



## selly (Feb 25, 2009)

tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking



Hi, Could you please let me know the state of play for brickies in Perth, I seem to be getting conficting updates. We are waiting for our visas to come through. We are being state sponsored by Perth. My husband will need to get a job as a brickie. Any info would be greatfully received. 

Cheeeeeerrrrs:


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

at the moment its tough to get a job for a brickie, with only two or three jobs advertised in the West Australian newspaper,
my advice would be to drive around the suberbs looking for working teams. and basicly talk your self into a job, if you sit at home waiting for something to come up , it wont.....Im not advertising for anyone at present, but if someone turned up today on site that I thought I could get along with, and was a decent bloke who knew his stuff, than I would proberly hire him.....even though im not actively looking for more workers 

one thing Ive been told though by the builders that I work for, is that the first homeowners grant of $21 000 has stimulated the first home buyers market, and many sales have happened that have yet come to site.......we are all hopefull the there will be an upturn in work when they do , how long that will last is anyones guess at the moment


----------



## selly (Feb 25, 2009)

tommo said:


> at the moment its tough to get a job for a brickie, with only two or three jobs advertised in the West Australian newspaper,
> my advice would be to drive around the suberbs looking for working teams. and basicly talk your self into a job, if you sit at home waiting for something to come up , it wont.....Im not advertising for anyone at present, but if someone turned up today on site that I thought I could get along with, and was a decent bloke who knew his stuff, than I would proberly hire him.....even though im not actively looking for more workers
> 
> one thing Ive been told though by the builders that I work for, is that the first homeowners grant of $21 000 has stimulated the first home buyers market, and many sales have happened that have yet come to site.......we are all hopefull the there will be an upturn in work when they do , how long that will last is anyones guess at the moment


Many thanks for the info, your suggestions sound a good idea. 

Chheeeerrrrrrrs


----------



## steve rimmer (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, can you tell me if there is stil a need for joiners over there and where the best work prospects are? have you got an idea of wage thanks for any help


----------



## depbuild (May 29, 2009)

*Bricklayer looking for work*



tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking


HI TOMMO: I have just been in perth a week now visiting my daughter, i have come over on a holiday visa and i am looking at staying if i can found the right job, i have over ten years experience as a bricklayer and have worked in all aspects though im sure things will be slightly different here. It will only take me a week to finalise a 12month working visa so i am available more or less immediately. I noticed you posted this 3months ago so i dont expect you to still be looking but you never know.. I am 29years old and was apprentice trained, i have a keen eye for detail and i am well motivated..
Look forward to hearing from you..

Many Thanks...Gavin....


----------



## tommo (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry Gav nothing at the moment....but PM me your contact details as you never know whats gonna pop up..


----------



## depbuild (May 29, 2009)

*Contact details*



tommo said:


> sorry Gav nothing at the moment....but PM me your contact details as you never know whats gonna pop up..


HI TOMMO: thankyou for the reply, brickies jobs few and far between at the mo but if anything does pop up that would be great.
Gavin Depledge...Tel: 0893022069

Thankyou....!


----------



## The Campbells (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re bricklaying job*

Hi,

I haven't been on the site for a while but somewhere along the line I've missed this post. I've started training as a brickie here but haven't found a work placement yet - the student visa was the only way we could get to Oz. Do you know of anyone willing to take on an adult trainee in Perth? I am restricted to 20 hours per week while I am at college but can work full time when college is on holiday.


----------



## lukie (Aug 11, 2009)

*bricky?*



tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking


Hello mate im just back in uk at the mo but ill give u a shout when im back in oz.. luke from bristol, 10yr ex. uk and oz


----------



## The Campbells (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Luke, 

That would be brilliant! Give us a shout when you get back as I'm finding it hard to get a start with the current climate. Thanks, Michael.


----------



## lesm001 (Feb 3, 2010)

tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking


hi, i am looking for a bricklaying job in perth, just need to be pointed in the right direction. pls help!


----------



## Paulmc (Dec 17, 2010)

tommo said:


> I thought Id post here that I have a job for a brickie in perth ..if anyone out there is looking


Hi tommo

Just new to forum m8 
would luv any info u could give me on bricking in Perth, top wage for good worker selfemployed ,I'm in the process of Immigrating at the momment.

cheers m8


----------

